# There's just no kit of this! Dinky's 152b Morris D/CD



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Interwar military vehicles are not something that a lot of model makers pay much attention to. Unless they saw action in WWII, the various transitional armoured and mechanized vehicles of the Pre-WWII period are pretty much forgotten. In many cases, modellers can’t even get kits of these types of vehicles.

A perfect example is the awesome Morris Commercial D/CD. This half-car, half-truck six-wheeler was used as a staff car by the British from the late ‘20s, but is virtually unknown today. As a result, if you want a replica of this cool, but obscure, vehicle, you’re somewhat out of luck.

Thankfully, Dinky Toys came to the rescue in the late ‘30s with its #152b, the Six-Wheeled Reconnaissance Car. Sure, the Commercial wasn’t really for recon, it was a staff car, but that doesn’t stop the Dinky from being a neat replica of an all-but-unknown vehicle!

While it’s not up to modern armour kit standards of detail, check out this cool little time-traveller at the link below. Who knows, maybe one day we WILL get a kit of this thing!

Dinky Six-Wheeled Reconnaissance Car (152b)


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

A very nice casting model!

Would you be okay if I copied it over into the diecast military section. Or you can repost it oriented towards it being a diecast if you prefer.

Another option is to the Dinky section itself. Let me know your preference.









Military Diecast


Military diecast armored vehicles, artillery, equipment, figures, jeeps, staff cars, tanks or truck collecting, dioramas and display discussions.




www.hobbytalk.com













Dinky


Dinky diecast brand discussions.




www.hobbytalk.com





Feel free to add more diecast models if you have them in the future as well. When I was compiling their histories it was fascinating to read how many started out as white metal kits or molded kit forms that transitioned to assembled models.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh shoot. I didn't even KNOW there was a Dinky Forum! That's what happens when you just rely on your bookmarks!

If you want to move it to the Dinky section, that'd be great! 

Thanks!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The Dinky section is in the diecast forum and you are talking about no models so it fits here, too! I was just going to copy it over to Dinky.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

There were only 80 ever built of the Morris Commercial 1936 CD 6x4 Reconnaissance Car, so it's a _rara avis_ indeed. Luckily, as with other early motor vehicles, there are few compound curves aside from the front fenders. I've found one site with some photos of a stripped-down example awaiting restoration, and I've found blueprints at Search results for `morris commercial cd` sign up for free to access full-sized drawings, as otherwise you're restricted to small images. The largest blueprints are 1871 x 2481 pixels, and are the second link under Trucks>>Trucks at the link above, and the small images if you're not signed in are maximum 500 x 500 pixels. Apparently the Czech company Plus Model makes a resin kit in 1/35, but it's 3,724.00 CZK , which works out to 175.38 USD, so it's pretty pricey... I found a build diary at Builds - PlusModel's 1/35 scale Morris Commercial CDSW Light Breakdown 6x4


----------

